# CD 11 ultrasound small follicles:(



## Sandra B

I had my CD 11 ultrasound yesterday (2/29/12) and I had 3 follicles on my right from 11 and 12mm and 3 on my left from 10 to 12mm . I took clomid 100mg CD 3-7. I go back Saturday to see if theyre bigger before my 2nd IUI. My question is has anyone been in this position before and what was their out come?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey hun

cd11 is kinda early for a scan no?? My dr had my come in cd 13 and i still wasnt ready....(15 & 18) MY DR LIKES THEM AT AT LEAST 22MM

I wound up getting shot on cd15 & i had 2 mature follies 24 & 26, which may have even been too big who knows i cud have got shot cd14 im sure...


----------



## Sandra B

I went in last iui at cd 12 and had quite a few mature follies. I had to do day 11 this time because of my drs schedule. I hope that on Saturday (CD 14) they will be bigger. I was just kinda bummed they weren't larger since I was only one day earlier than last cycle. Do you think they will grow?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yess i do think they will grow...

Does your dr have saturday hours? Try n go there tomaro for sono...


----------



## Sandra B

I go tomorrow for a second ultrasound. Thanks for responding I hope they are mature...:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sure they will be hun,

i go monday, im hoping i get ovidrel that day...

im hoping for more then 2 this time, last month i had 2 on cd 13, 15mm & 18mm. he likes them over 20mm....when i got my shot last month i was at 24mm & 26mm on cd15, do you feel they could have been too mature? im hearing mixed answers....

fxd for us!!! we NEED this..lol xo


----------



## oneof14

Sandra B said:


> I go tomorrow for a second ultrasound. Thanks for responding I hope they are mature...:)

How did your ultrasound go? I went this morning (CD 10) my biggest was 13, I am a little bummed as well. I hope your scan went great with a nice big follie!


----------



## Jessminda

Your measurements are pretty similar to mine, my doctor has me coming in for a second ultrasound as well. She didn't seem bothered by the size, just told me they'll continue to grow 1-2mm a day, so they'll be ready soon. This will be my first cycle doing a trigger shot with the clomid.
Good luck


----------



## Sandra B

Hi sorry I haven't written I've been busy.... my ultrasound on Saturday March 3rd showed I had a 19mm follicle and a few a tad smaller. So I triggered Sunday evening( March 4th) and had my second iui Tuesday March 6th. So they matured! I've never ovulated this late in my cycle tho... has anyone else had a late ovulation with medicated iui cycle and it was sucessful?(clomid 100mg) I also wonder if expected period will arrive at the same time....


----------



## oneof14

Sandra B said:


> Hi sorry I haven't written I've been busy.... my ultrasound on Saturday March 3rd showed I had a 19mm follicle and a few a tad smaller. So I triggered Sunday evening( March 4th) and had my second iui Tuesday March 6th. So they matured! I've never ovulated this late in my cycle tho... has anyone else had a late ovulation with medicated iui cycle and it was sucessful?(clomid 100mg) I also wonder if expected period will arrive at the same time....

What day did you ovulate? I am happy your follies grew. Good luck with the 2ww. I ovulated the date I was expected on clomid and femara. I had my 1 IUI today and another tomorrow - 36 hours after trigger. Fx'd for a :bfp:


----------



## Sandra B

I ovulated yesterday..... so I was on cd 17... I hope your first iui went well. I'm alot less crampy this iui. Hopefully these two weeks go by fast for us! My fingers are crossed for you:)


----------



## oneof14

Sandra B said:


> I ovulated yesterday..... so I was on cd 17... I hope your first iui went well. I'm alot less crampy this iui. Hopefully these two weeks go by fast for us! My fingers are crossed for you:)

I am a little crampy as well, but I was with last month's IUI's too! :dust: to you!!!


----------

